# Oscars



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Oscar #1










Oscar #2










Oscar #3










I got them at 2 inches a month ago and they are 3" now


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice K, I just picked up 3 lil guys sunday.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice! # 3 FTW









I've never owned an Oscar before.. Not sure why? How do you like them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

I have had Oscars before and really enjoyed them. They are definately known as the dogs of the water world. I love how they follow you and come out of the water to eat. very eager little fellas


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogs really? I always feel bad when I go into my LFS and see a BA Oscar crammed into a small cube. Are they on pellets?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

I feed a varied diet of Hikari Gold pellets, Superworms, Krill and Crickets. I have also given them peas, shrimp and earthworms. They are very prone to HITH so you must maintain excellent feeding and water conditions. They grow fast, poop alot so a large tank is required with excellent filtration.

TBP show some pics of your little ones


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet looking oscars


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

nise oscars mate i used to have 2 tiger oscars they where bugger's for biting you when u put ur hands in th tank


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They look great K, what sized tank are they in?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are some sweet looking oscars ksls.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Oscar ksls


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Still waiting on the tank size???


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for making me scroll to reply Feefffff..............

3rd pic is awesome....I like it a lot.
What do ya have them is K?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I have them in a 125G, lots of space for the little guys to grow up big


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They must be loving that nice big tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Will the 125g be good for life for these guys?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> Will the 125g be good for life for these guys?


75 gal each as rule of thumb-

With experienced keeper-125 will work great........


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i had two in a 90g tank. both about 12-13". they had UBER personality. i'd highly recommend to anyone. next time i get an oscar tank, it's going to be on a battery backup to keep the heater on. a few winters ago we had a bad ice storm and i lost both of them due to power outage. RIP. those oscars were the best. rescued from petco at 1" a piece.

couple things to keep in mind...you absolutely need to over filter their tanks. on the 90 we had an FX5 and a 404 doing the work. a good net is required as well, because when you feed them, food go's everywhere. pellets and bloodworms. with the occasional live tetra for exercise. you really have to keep pristine water conditions as well. we mitigated the hole in the heat by doing 30% weekly changes and adding a bit of salt. still, inevitably, each oscar developed a single small hole. nothing major, i've seen some REALLY bad cases.

this is also not a "grow out fish" like a serra. the whole "yeah it's in a 29 right now, but im saving up for a 75" doesn't work, because this fish grows very fast and will outgrow a 29 in a month or two.

sorry to dig this up, i just felt as an experienced keeper, i had some pertinent info to add.

nice fish KSLS


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

I got 5 in a 125 (1) 9" common and (4) 4" tigers. I call em my water dogs, they constantly beg for food and race to be the first one eating. Tons of personality for sure. only bad thing is I got to vacuum just about everyday cause they surely hail sh*t storms!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i have two and yes i agree with ksls they are the dogs of the water


----------

